

Ask HN: Does anyone know of a list building platform that connects to any API? - tropchan

I simply want use a platform that I can connect to an API that has company information, so I can build lists quickly. Is there a software service that does this already? I&#x27;d rather not code it.
======
byoung2
What kind of company information? Name, address, phone? Or something more
detailed like # employees, revenue, and email address? For the former, try
[http://www.factual.com/](http://www.factual.com/).

~~~
tropchan
I'm not worried about the data sources. I'm wondering if you know of a user
interface that simply builds lists and connects to databases? Not sure if I am
explaining this well. Does that make sense?

